# MKO review



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2011)

What happened to my review of MKO, Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club ? I submitted it last week to Tug and Trip Advisor.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2011)

I show your review was submitted just fine?


----------

